

Startup helps online daters find love faster - randowens
http://getplumer.com/

======
97-109-107
Seems like a direct commodification of what this Wired article outlined
[http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/01/how-to-hack-
okcupi...](http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/01/how-to-hack-okcupid/) I
wonder if this service will also raise eyebrows like the methods described in
the above.

